# Lackstift zur Ausbesserung kleiner Schäden



## chilipirates (3. April 2009)

Hallo,

gibt es bei Canyon auch Lackstifte zur Ausbesserung kleiner Schäden. Mein neues Bike hat nach der Lieferung schon einen kleinen Lackschaden gehabt. Also so klein dass ich es nicht zurücksenden will. Ideal wäre da ein Lackstift. 

Hat da jemand Erfahrung ?

Gruß CP

PS Jetzt blos keine Antworten - Kratzer kommen von Alleine


----------



## delia (4. April 2009)

Hm, also bei mir war ein kleines Fläschchen der originalen Lackfarbe beim Kauf dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chilipirates (6. April 2009)

delia schrieb:


> Hm, also bei mir war ein kleines Fläschchen der originalen Lackfarbe beim Kauf dabei...


 
Da war bei mir nichts dabei - muss da wohl mal nachfragen.


----------



## Laurids (6. April 2009)

Die schwarzen Rahmen sind anodisiert. Da wirst du mit "original Lack" im Fläschchen nicht viel Glück haben


----------



## chilipirates (7. April 2009)

Laurids schrieb:


> Die schwarzen Rahmen sind anodisiert. Da wirst du mit "original Lack" im Fläschchen nicht viel Glück haben


 
Schon klar - habe einen weißen Rahmen


----------



## zedbeeblebrox (19. März 2010)

chilipirates schrieb:


> Schon klar - habe einen weißen Rahmen



Habe auch ein weißes Grand Canyon AL Bj. 2010... und von Canyon erfahren, das sie die Lackstifte seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr anbieten, aber im KFZ Fachbetrieb solche Stifte für die von Canyon verwendeten Farben bekommen soll... hat da jemand Erfahrungen?! Oder vielleicht einen Farbcode / Tabelle der Canyon Farben?!

Wäre super 

Grüße

Zed


----------



## ChrizZZz (19. März 2010)

Ich habe mir auch einen besorgt, da meine Mortop-Klemme nur 2/3 des Klemmbereiches erreicht, die die originale Canyon einnimmt.

Und da dort nicht lackiert war musst ich schönheitshalber nachhelfen.
Leider ist es schwierig den Ton zu finden, den Canyon als "Traffic Weiss" angibt.

Ich glaube ich habe einen Citroen oder MB Ton gewählt.
Leider ist dieser etwas zu hell. der Lack wirkt auch ganz schön dunkel wenn nicht direkt Licht einwirkt, in der Sonne oder einem Spott wirkt
der Lack dann eher leuchtend weiss, da wirds dann schwierig.

..man sieht an der Stützenklemme nich viel...aber es sind gute 3-4mm
(Die gelben sind nur die kleinen lackierten Decals, die bereits weggeschliffen sind)


----------



## Schiltrac (19. März 2010)

Leider ist "Traffic White" nicht gleich "Verkehrsweiss" wie ich gedacht hatte 
Ich hatte mir extra etwas Verkerhsweiss besorgt, bei dem Lackabplatzer schön nachlackiert und nach dem trocken war diese Stelle deutlich dunkler. Aber die Stelle ist zum Glück auf der Unterseite der Kettenstrebe und nicht sichtbar...


----------



## mr.honk (24. März 2010)

Moin.

Ich hatte an meinem roten 09er XC8 auch einige Lackabplatzer.
Wie weiter oben bereits empfohlen hilft:
- KFZ Zubehörladen aufsuchen
- auf jeden Fall Rad mitnehmen um die Fläschchen gegen den Lack halten zu können um zu vergleichen, hat bei mir gut funktioniert.
- in den Fläschchen ist zwar schon ein (breiter) Pinsel, ich rate aber gleich noch einen sehr feinen mit zu kaufen.
- Zumindest bei meinem roten XC ist die Grund-/Lackschicht ziemlich dick, daher auch noch Grundierungsstift gekauft und zweimal grundiert, damit keine Krater entstehen.

Das Ergebnis ist für mich zufrienden stellend..


----------



## jaamaa (25. März 2010)

Der Autolack von Motip mit der Farbnummer 45360 soll ungefähr wie das Traffic White sein. 

Schaut mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=449871


.


----------



## zedbeeblebrox (28. März 2010)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Der Autolack von Motip mit der Farbnummer 45360 soll ungefähr wie das Traffic White sein.
> 
> Schaut mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=449871
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tipp, er kam für mich aber ein paar Tage zu spät, habe mir einen Lackstift von Colourmaxx - RAL 9016 Verkehrsweiß bestellt und ihn gestern dann auch zur Anwendung gebracht. Für kleine Ausbesserungen ist das Ding wirklich gut geeignet, die Farbe passt so gut es eben geht und man braucht keinen zusätzlichen Klarlack. Der Stift ist wie der Name sagt in dem Fall wirklich ein Stift, also kein Pinsel, sondern eine Metallspitze, die beim Druck auf die zu behandelnde Oberfläche in den Stift fährt und so das "Ventil" für die Farbe öffnet. So konnte ich kleine Schäde wirklich punktgenau behandeln ohne das vom Lack etwas dahin gerät, wo er nicht hin soll. Ist wie gesagt natürlich nur was für kleine Stellen, aber dafür ist das Teil wirklich gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wieland_mail2 (14. Mai 2010)

Mal ne Frage -
und zwar habe ich in meinem (nicht-canyon)-Bike
einige ordentliche Einschläge die direkt bis aufs Aluminium durch gehen.
Nun wollte ich da Grundierung rein machen, mit Lackstift drüber pinseln und dann nochmal mit ner feinen Politur nacharbeiten, damit die unebenheiten zwischen dem neuen und dem alten Lack weggehen.

Das Problem ist nun: ich habe so eine Grundierung bisher nur als große Dose mit Düse gesehen für knapp 8 Euro.
Gibt es sowas auch als Stift-Version mit Pinsel? Ich mein: notfalls kann man auch die Dose umfüllen und mit Pinsel eintauchen - aber das muss ja nun wirklich nicht sein wenn man wirklich nur ne minimal-Menge braucht.
Und dann: eher eine Hochglanzpolitur, oder doch eher eine feinere Schleifpaste für die Unebenheiten?


----------

